# X2 controller noises



## Bill S (May 15, 2009)

My X2 started to make a strange noise from the controller box when powered up. The noise was like a bearing going bad, sometimes very loud, sometimes lower and usually after several minutes it would disappear. I didn't think there were any moving parts in there until I removed the cover plate and discovered the cooling fan was the culprit. A quick shot of lube between the housing and fan blade and all is well again. 

I haven't checked the voltages, but I suspect a computer fan would be an easy replacement in the future. Another thought occurs that I could put a second fan on the opposite side blowing in to aid cooling. 

Bill


----------



## websterz (May 15, 2009)

Bill S  said:
			
		

> My X2 started to make a strange noise from the controller box when powered up. The noise was like a bearing going bad, sometimes very loud, sometimes lower and usually after several minutes it would disappear. I didn't think there were any moving parts in there until I removed the cover plate and discovered the cooling fan was the culprit. A quick shot of lube between the housing and fan blade and all is well again.
> 
> I haven't checked the voltages, but I suspect a computer fan would be an easy replacement in the future. Another thought occurs that I could put a second fan on the opposite side blowing in to aid cooling.
> 
> Bill



These are usually cheap fans with a bushing rather than a bearing. After a year or so the fan can start to whine due to lack of lubrication. If you carefully peel back the label from the back side there is most often a little rubber plug that covers the bushing and shaft. A couple of drops of 3 in 1 oil will quiet the whine. Make sure to put the plug back and use extra tape if needed to hold the label back in place to keep the oil from leaking out. You can buy extra, and better quality, fans from any computer retailer, online or otherwise.


----------



## GailInNM (May 15, 2009)

Bill S  said:
			
		

> I haven't checked the voltages, but I suspect a computer fan would be an easy replacement in the future.
> 
> Bill



I suggest that you make that the near future Bill. The lube will quiet it down for a while, but then they sometimes freeze with out making noise and you end up with fried electronics. A ball bearing fan only costs a few dollars more and would be a worthwhile investment and insurance.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Bill S (May 18, 2009)

Good advice! The next time I went to use the machine the fan was growling again, so I replaced it with a better quality computer fan.

Bill


----------

